# Any word???



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

On the Northern area Agent?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

a what??


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Think your going to need to be more specific than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I think is there a stockist in NI


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry lol... You mentioned there might be a seller closser to the Coleraine area....??? i never thought of the north south side of things lol


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I get this now. Are you looking for a local supplier of Orchard AutoCare gear in the north west of Northern Ireland?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

not as yet have had enquiries but no orders.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

will you be Demoing at any shows this year ????


----------

